# Island bed motorhomes



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Rob in Sligo asked about island bed motorhomes.

I think a lot of manufacturers do island bed motorhomes now. Yes, the Kon Tiki 669, but also Burstner, Rapido, etc etc

None better than the Chausson, though :wink: 

Any other recommendations?

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Island bed*

Hello

Both Lunar and Autotrail have an island bed variant.

Good thing - you can get out of bed without climbing over the dog or the other half or who ever just happens to be dossing there.

Downside - the bed does encroach into the van.

This van will be a VERY difficult act to follow - principally due to the sleeping arrangements.

Russell


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Just purchased burstner solano T725 with island bed collecting on 29th can't wait.
But as Russell says they do encrouch a bit and with ours leaves little or no work space to kitchen but I think er in doors will get over it, if not will have to live on pot noodle :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya we had a lovely twin axle caravan with the new island bed (Crusador Cyclone) and we really loved it, we decided though due to several factors to change to a MH and fell in love with the Swift Bolero, although it isn't a island bed it is a fixed side bed and we find Hubby can slip out of bed without disturbing me due to the way the corner is cut off.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Rob in Sligo asked about island bed motorhomes.
> 
> I think a lot of manufacturers do island bed motorhomes now. Yes, the Kon Tiki 669, but also Burstner, Rapido, etc etc
> 
> ...


Jst about any A.RV you can name have island beds :wink:


----------



## 107886 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks all for that, I see that quite a few do have island beds, but I'm looking for a low profile body! Any others?
Rob in Sligo


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Apparently our dealer informs us that the CI Cipro is bringing one out if they haven't already, we want the one with the twin beds but not till kids have flown.

Looks excellent van, full cooker, seperate shouer and lots of other things we liked too. 

Mandy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> we find Hubby can slip out of bed without disturbing me due to the way the corner is cut off.
> 
> 
> > Hi Briarose- How the???? does he manage that? My other half isn't exactly elephant size but she manages to knock me about twice a night on her "comfort breaks". Add my twice-a-nights (yes we're that age :lol: ) and it's four disturbances. She's refused to agree to a swop of positions.
> ...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Hi Briarose- How the???? does he manage that?


One of the things we checked on our new van before we bought it!

We've got the cutoff on the left side (as you're lying on it), which is great because that's where Annie normally sleeps. There is some space at the end of the bed (only partly covered by the fridge/freezer), which means I can shuffle down the bed and off the end without disturbing Annie.

I know this is maybe a bit too much information  but it's an important issue, especially when I've been drinking lager :wink:

Gerald


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Fleurette are a nice van, we were tempted to buy one of them, the only dealer is in Portsmouth, we phoned them to see if they had one in stock, were assured they had and after driving over 70 miles out of our way they did not have the said model.Have divided thoughts about this dealer.but nothing to substantiate these thoughts.maybe a second visit would be best.

cabby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> which means I can shuffle down the bed and off the end without disturbing Annie.


OK Gerald- I've shown moh (Jo) a copy of this and I think a demo is called for-obviously you have the knack & I think it's fair you should show how it's done. I note your bed is on opposite side to us so I suppose it depends on which is your lead leg  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Cabby-PM on the way


----------

